# suche ein os



## ulf123 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hi leute 

hab da mal ne frage 

wir haben bei mir auf der Arbeit die aufgabe bekommen jeden Raum mit einem Monitor an der Tür auszustatten. Dieser dient zum anzeigen von Daten. zu jedem Monitor gibt es einen Rechner mit 1Ghz,00 256 Mb RAM, 8 Gb HDD und einen Netzwerkkarte. 

ich hatte es mit jetz so vorgestellt das ganz Projekt fogendermaßen  umzusetzen: 

Ich setzte einen Linux server auf mit Apache + PHP +Mysql und verwalte mit dem die daten der Monitore. 

die Rechner in den Räumen verbinden sich mit Firefox zum Server und zeigt im Vollbildmodus die Daten an. 

Ich bräuchte jetzt ein OS was klein und schnell ist auf diesen Systemen ohne Probleme zulaufen. 

auf jeden fall muss alle Opensoucre sein. 

Kann mir jemand so ein System empfehlen? 
oder hat jemand noch ne bessere Idee für das Projekt 

Vielen Dank 

bis dann Ulf


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn du die Daten als statische HTML-Seite anzeigen lassen willst kannst du im Grunde auch einfach eine HTML-Datei erstellen und die im Windoof-Netzwerk freigeben und mit den anderen PCs aufrufen. Da ersparste dir die arbeit erst Linux zu configen. Und wenn es doch ein apacheserver sein soll dann nimm xampp da ist der Aufwand auch geringer.


----------



## NomadSoul (17. Dezember 2007)

Sollen die Displays nur Daten Anzeigen oder handelt es sich um Touchmonitore die dann weitere Funktionen haben sollen?
Schau dir mal das an: 
http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/589

Eine VMWare Appliances die eine Kioskumgebung (Client) zur Verfügung stellt. 
Vorteil: die VM's kannst du jederzeit wieder in den Urzustand zurückversetzen.


----------



## ulf123 (17. Dezember 2007)

Also erst mal danke für die Antworten um den Server mach ich mir keine weiteren gedanken der ist fertig. das PHP script + admin panel ista uch fertig

ich werd mir mal den link angucken - die monitore dienen nur zur Anzeige nicht zur Eingabe


Danke schon mal

versteh ich das richtig? ich hab noch nie was mit VM gemacht

ist das ein eigenständiges OS  oder wie

=)


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Dann kannste es ja einfach per Firefox/IE what ever aufrufen. Solltest vielleicht nur schauen das du es so auf vollbild bekommst das keine häßlichen Adresszeilen, statuszeilen da sind .... Fällt mir aber auf anhieb nichts ein wie das geht bis auf ne onclick variante im Link wo du soweit wie es geht alles ausschaltest.

Und was du dann vielleicht noch beachten solltest, entweder nen refresh einzubauen oder nen Remoteprogramm zu installen, falls du mal was änderst und dann nciht zu jedem rechner musst und f5 drücken musst.

Nachtrag: Man kann beim IE halt normal F11 drücken und die eine Zeile die bliebt auch noch ausblenden mit rechter Maustaste - Automatisch im Hintergrund.


----------



## ulf123 (17. Dezember 2007)

jo das kein Problem hab refresh von 15sec drin.

Die Umsetztung ist  ncoh net ganz ausgereift

Zurzeit ist der Client so aufgbaut

-Abgespeckte version von openSuse 10.3 GNOME + FF und unclutter (Maus ausblenden)
 im Systemstart

geht auch alles super ur das system  brauch  2 - 5 min  zum booten das ist echt nervig

also dachte ich mir ich brauch ein schnelles OS was schnell bootet und nur das wichtigste kann 

also FF (Grafik) und netzwerk

xD


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Also was schnelles leistungschonendes wäre sowas wie knoppix hast auch apache etc drauf und braucht kaum Ressourcen


----------



## ulf123 (17. Dezember 2007)

Remme hat gesagt.:


> Dann kannste es ja einfach per Firefox/IE what ever aufrufen. Solltest vielleicht nur schauen das du es so auf vollbild bekommst das keine häßlichen Adresszeilen, statuszeilen da sind .... Fällt mir aber auf anhieb nichts ein wie das geht bis auf ne onclick variante im Link wo du soweit wie es geht alles ausschaltest.
> 
> Und was du dann vielleicht noch beachten solltest, entweder nen refresh einzubauen oder nen Remoteprogramm zu installen, falls du mal was änderst und dann nciht zu jedem rechner musst und f5 drücken musst.
> 
> Nachtrag: Man kann beim IE halt normal F11 drücken und die eine Zeile die bliebt auch noch ausblenden mit rechter Maustaste - Automatisch im Hintergrund.



es gib beim IE die Möglichkeit die "iexplorer.exe -r" aus zuführen  
und beim FF gibs n plugin "r_kiosk"


----------



## ulf123 (17. Dezember 2007)

knoppix als Live oder on Disk? wie schnell ist denn Knoppix heute auf n 1ghz mit 256mb ram?


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab zu hause nen uralt pc .. irgendwie amd 400mhz 125 sdram .. und hab ich knoppix als image auf der disk und nehme es als fileserver und hatte bsiher kaum probleme. Läuft zwar etwas langsam aber 10mal schneller Windows 2000 server.


----------



## ulf123 (17. Dezember 2007)

Hm, be knoppix ist mir leider noch zu viel dabei

n debian + X + FF reicht ja

gibt es nicht die möglichkeit wie bei windoof ne linux CD zusammen zustellen und abzuspecken?

ich muss das auf 25 rechner auspielen


----------



## NomadSoul (17. Dezember 2007)

VM's sind im Prinzip virtuelle Computer sog. VirtualMachines. Die Abstrahiert von der Hardware in einer  Laufzeitumgebung laufen, der Vorteil ist, man kann sein Komplettes OS auf einen anderen Rechner umziehen (Es gibt Tools da ist dies sogar während des Betriebs möglich) Snapshots anlegen und und und. 

Wobei wenn es nur um die Anzeige einer einfachen Website geht, schiesst die verlinkte Lösung wohl etwas übers Ziel hinaus. Am einfachsten wäre wohl wenn Du eine KnoppixCD in die Rechner packst, dann hättest du nur einen geringen Installationsaufwand. (ggf. IP Einstellungen und Website aufrufen).
Vorteil hier: CD Rein und gut. 
Nachteil: wenn man die Einstellungen nicht auf die Platte schreibt (was bei knoppix auch möglich ist) sind die Daten weg. 
http://www.knoppix.org/

MfG Nomad.


Edit: Zu langsam und zuviel getippt


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

ok da haste auch wieder recht .. weiß jat nciht wie DSL (damn small linux) ist. Sind auf alle fäll nur 50mb, aber keine Ahnung was alles dabei ist


----------



## ulf123 (17. Dezember 2007)

hab mich eben mal schlau gemacht einen linux distri zuverändern heißt remasten mal gucken ob es da auch Tools für gibt wie bei windoof


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Das wird glaub ich schwer ... Aber schau mal würd mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## ulf123 (17. Dezember 2007)

naja dann muss ich mir mal die Zeit nehmen und rum gucken 

das OS 
TDE Linux gefällt mit aufersten blick ganz guck das werde ich mal testen

http://urd.kph.de/wiki/index.php/Tde


naja trozdem danke machs gut Gute nacht


----------



## Remme (17. Dezember 2007)

Jau dir auch .. kannst ja mal ein Feedback geben was dich letztendlich überzeugt hat


----------

